# Me playing some Bach Poulenc Schumann and Ravel



## wolfgangamadeus (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi,

I'd be interested to know what you guys think of these recordings I've just made. Give your comments on anything from recording quality to interpretation of the music.

Cheers


----------



## wolfgangamadeus (Feb 8, 2014)

Just experimenting trying to get the video to show


----------



## wolfgangamadeus (Feb 8, 2014)




----------

